# GH and Hair



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

A while back while reading about GH use, I read on a site the GH can cause hair loss in both males and females, does anyone know if this is true? Me and the wife are both going to start using it and I suffer from MPB and she also has quite thin hair. Is hair loss a major concern with HGH?

Also anoyone any advice on what the best dose is for females for HGH used for fatloss and anti aging?

Thanks Steve


----------



## frenchman (Jul 19, 2010)

sure bro thats work well 4 air grow


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no bald spot atually grew hair back taking gh... well impressed


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

yes!!! i read on another forum someone started using GH after a cycle, and within a few months their hairline had got much better and recovered slightly, thought it was boll*cks when i read it but seems there may be some truth in it!

my hair has taken a right beating from test so there could be a small glimmer of hope for me haha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I've had loads of comments about my hair since taking it ! Only been 3 weeks and think it is the only noticeable benefit so far - sleeker & shinier than a labradors coat it is


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

GH, stand for growth hormone? My hair is thinning around the crown area and my hairline has gone back a bit, would like to stop this or make it better if possible.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

and my skin has gone well shiney!!!


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

is it right to presume that GHRP-6 etc would have a similar effect? maybe not as much but surley if its the growth thats doing it any extra growth in the system would help?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes i should think it would mate


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Never used GH but my hair is thinning fast!

My bro was bald as a badgers ass at 18 so I've done ok!



Jem said:


> I've had loads of comments about my hair since taking it ! Only been 3 weeks and think it is the only noticeable benefit so far - sleeker & shinier than a labradors coat it is


I know you're trying to be nice and answer the question Jem,

But it's hair on the head their talking about not face  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ramrodd (Jul 2, 2010)

try this..FINASTERID

magic


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've heard the same in a few forums/medical sites, one site also claimed it helps improve/reapir eye sight and damage (once i read this i was like omg yes, then i was like ..  it must be wrong lol)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DB said:


> Never used GH but my hair is thinning fast!
> 
> My bro was bald as a badgers ass at 18 so I've done ok!
> 
> ...


FFS :cursing: :ban: :lol: this just reeks of jealousy tbh .... :tongue:

Mods can be banned too you know baldie !!! you just wait till I get another one to slap you with his stick :whistling: - then you'll be laughing on the other side of your face :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bearded ladies have rights too you know


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> FFS :cursing: :ban: :lol: this just reeks of jealousy tbh .... :tongue:
> 
> Mods can be banned too you know baldie !!! you just wait till I get another one to slap you with his stick :whistling: - then you'll be laughing on the other side of your face :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bearded ladies have rights too you know


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

I keep my hair very short, see default pic. Normally cut hair EOD. I currently have to cut my hair everyday and I take off more hair then when i cut it every day.. hair is growing way to damn fast on gh, can't imagine it causing hair loss.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

No i agree i have recieved all sorts of comments about skin/hair looking great when on gh/ghrp.

Also need hair cut every 10 days.


----------

